# Possible problem with Intel 10 Gigabit CX4 dual port adapter



## muzinim (May 14, 2012)

For the second time, a firewall running 8.2 with two Intel CX4 adapters experienced a page fault (see images) on current process ix3 which is the fourth 10GB port.  Has anyone else had issues with these cards?  The latest driver is installed.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2012)

Verify if your memory is still good. This panic usually happens when there's bad memory.


----------



## muzinim (May 14, 2012)

Could this be the memory on the NIC itself or just system memory?  I am thinking about replacing the NIC next week and could also replace the system memory at that time.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2012)

It's usually the system's memory. I see, on the second picture, also some I/O problems. It's also possible the panic is caused by swap disappearing or having bad sectors in the swap area.


----------

